# Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B  und AM4 inkompatibel



## kenyoh91 (1. Juni 2017)

Moin,

ein Kollege hat sich gerade seinen PC bei Mindfactory bestellt und wollte diesen gestern zusammenbauen. 

Folgendes hat er u.a. gekauft: 
Asus Prime B350-Plus AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Leider kam er nur bis zum Kühler, da sich dieser nicht auf dem Mainboard montieren lässt. Keine der mitgelieferten Platten oder Schrauben passen. 
Das Mainboard hat ja eine vormontierte Backplate, aber auch diese passt mit keiner Schraube zusammen.

Nach Kontaktaufnahme mit Thermalright sagte man ihm er hat Schrauben für Intel dabei und muss jetzt Schrauben für AM4 bestellen ( 10€ )
Allerdings steht in der Beschreibung des Kühlers eindeutig, dass dieser für AM4 geeignet ist. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder kann uns helfen? Evtl. übersieht er ja auch nur was beim zusammenbau? 

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Juni 2017)

Wenn man bei Asus die geklebte Backplate nicht entfernen möchte, braucht man einfach diese Schrauben:
Thermalright AM4 Ryzen Screws Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kenyoh91 (1. Juni 2017)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe, aber das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein, dass man mit einem Fön am Mainboard rumhantieren muss. 
Wenn in der Beschreibung vom Kühler AM4 ready steht, dann hat auch alles dabei zu sein?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Juni 2017)

Mit den oben verlinkten Schrauben musst du die Backplate nicht entfernen.
Momentan ist es bei vielen Herstellern so, dass man noch zusätzliche Kits braucht. 
Liegt daran, dass die Kühler ja z.T. schon länger in Lagern liegen als AM4 auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## HairforceOne (1. Juni 2017)

Der Kühler selbst ist ja auch AM4 ready. - Thermalright kann in diesem Falle nichts dafür. - Die könnten die Schrauben von Werk aus beilegen, dass schon. Aber aktuell ist Thermalright nicht alleine damit, das man für AM4 ein Zusatzkit braucht. Der Sockel AM4 ist halt noch Jung, die Kühler schon älter, die Schnuetz1 schon gesagt hat^^

Das liegt einfach an Asus, die eben diese Backplate da auf dem Mainboard kleben und entsprechend den Platz für die normale Backplate von Thermalright bereits wegnimmt. Thermalright selbst hat damit entsprechend nichts zu tun. - AM4 ready ist der Kühler dennoch und passt einwandfrei, wenn diese olle Backplate von Asus nicht wäre.

Die Backplate lässt sich aber wirklich kinderleicht abnehmen. - Das ist eine Sache von wirklich nur 3 Minuten. - Musste ich bei mir vor einer Woche auch machen. Fön + 3 Minuten daran werkeln und ab damit.


----------



## kenyoh91 (1. Juni 2017)

Aber mit so einem Eingriff geht doch jegliche Garantie flöten?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum ihr nicht einfach die Schrauben für 2€ kauft. Dann muss man die Backplate nicht abnehmen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (5. Juni 2017)

Top Kühler und ohne Probleme beim Gigabyte Board selbst verbaut. Nur weil Asus Mist baut kann man nichts zum Kühlerhersteller sagen. Einfach die 2€ Schrauben kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juni 2017)

Es gibt ein kostenloses Upgradekit.

Einfach nach unten scrollen ->

CPU-Kuhler fur Ryzen: Alle Umrust-Kits fur Sockel AM4 - ComputerBase


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. Juni 2017)

kenyoh91 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe, aber das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein, dass man mit einem Fön am Mainboard rumhantieren muss.
> Wenn in der Beschreibung vom Kühler AM4 ready steht, dann hat auch alles dabei zu sein?



Beschwer dich nicht bei Thermalright sondern bei Asus.
Sind die einzigen die auf die Idee kamen die Backplate zu verkleben.


----------

